# Make or have made custom heat transfers.



## EazyKilla (Jun 22, 2005)

Im interested in how these profesional heat thrasners are made, Like the ones you buy from pro world and stuff. Is this something i can do myself? I have tryed the ink jet stuff and the quality is just not what im looking for. Do any of you know where i can send a design and get a bunch of professional transfers made? Or is there some equipment I could buy to do it like the pros? IM kinda new to the T-shirt business and any advice would be very much appreciated. 
Thanks, Joe


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

If the quality was lacking, it's quite possible you weren't using quality paper and ink. What exactly are you using right now (Shirt Type, Printer, Ink, Paper, Press Brand, Temp, Pressure...)? 

I think what you're talking about is Vinyl/Flock. You'll need a vinyl cutter if you want to do it yourself; I don't know too much about how these work, but I've heard you can generally only have up to 2 or 3 colors (though there is some new stuff coming out combining sublimation and vinyl cutting I've heard about - subli-flock).

If you want to order transfers from a company, I've seen people recommend both http://www.acetransco.com/ (I reaaallly hate thier crappily-done text at the top, hehe) and http://www.silvermountaingraphics.com/ (I'm planning on trying these folks out for plastisol transfers in the near future).

Again, though, tell us what kind of equipment you were using to produce your low quality prints and we may have some suggestions for you before you start using one of these companies.


----------



## EazyKilla (Jun 22, 2005)

The paper i got from pro world and the printer is one i just bought, an epson from comp usa. The quality looked good, but it was stiff, and you could see the border kinda. It looked better and was not stiff anymore once washed but i want something i can sell to my customers that looks and is high quality that i can sell for a competive price that dosent look like i printed it with a printer and ironed it on.

The heat press i have is new, its a hix ht400. I have also tryed the dark transfers and they work well but i have not tryed to wash them yet to see how they hold up. 

I have a vinyl plotter and i have tryed the Stuff your talking about, "thermoflex" it works great and is good quality but is time consumeing and way to expensive. and if you want more than one color you have to layer it for every color and is a pain in the....

im looking to make the stuff like you can buy from the transfer guys. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd try another transfer paper, such as the Transjet II / Magic Jet (can be found http://www.personalizedsupplies.com/transferpaper.htm and a few other places; saw some Transjet II listed on Pro World's site, but I do find it very odd that they say the exact same thing about thier paper and the Transjet ) There will always be some stuffness when first applied, but with good products that'll go away almost completely in only 1 wash.

What kind of ink are you using?

The opaque papers aren't very good from what I've heard; Start to peel or crack way faster than good translucent papers do.

That's as far as I know for making anything like those. You might try asking the HTFDP Yahoo Board (http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Heat_Transfers_For_Desktop_Printers/) to see if they know if any other way to go about it.

I could send you some samples of the TJII for cost, or the link I supplied above may even give you some free samples.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Custom heat transfers are a piece of paper that has your design screen printed on it backwards. It is screen printed with a special type of plasticol iknk, so that when you heat press it onto a shirt, the shirt appears to be screen printed.

You can buy custom heat transfers from first edition. Their really cheap, they dont charge shipping, and their minimum is only 15. Their website is http://first-edition.com/custom.htm . Ive bought from them in the past, and their quality is great.


----------



## Jmavalos (Nov 13, 2012)

quick question- instead of buying sports teams logos feom companies to heat transfer on t shirts, is it ok and legal to just google image the sports teams logo copy and paste and print on my own with my epson printer on high quality heat transfer paper of course? would it come out the same? is it frowned upon? how would the quality come out? this will save me money just doing it at home indtead of buying them.

also i see many sports team with custom made sayings, text and other cool gimmicks on a shirt- is that a transfer these people bought to make the shirt or is it an original design, cant be original if different vendors on ebay have it for sale---- or do people steal designs from one another and create it themselves at home and start producing and call it their own? 

example - th shirt that says its "manning time- champaign of quarterbacks" is that a custom or stock transfer??

omg im sorry for such a long question


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

I wouldn't use anything from the internet related to sports team logos. It could cause legal problems like copyright infringement.


----------



## DcBearCrue (Jul 24, 2014)

Check out the guys from First Edition Screen printing.. their stuff is TOP NOTCH, easy to work with, great customer service! I use them all the time for our small business. If you know Adobe Illustrator it will save you a lot of money in design work. But they do have some limitations. First-Edition.com


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

you do know this post is 2yrs old right.


----------



## DcBearCrue (Jul 24, 2014)

djque said:


> you do know this post is 2yrs old right.


Actually the original post was from 2005, and yet someone's response 7 years later (2012) still gained a response with actual relevant content.

Now riddle me this, if I make a query and I happen to stumble onto a post that is "old", the logical assumption would be that others might do the same. And when adding current data to that older post would that in turn make it new? And if those other people query the same thing that I did and happen upon such a post with new information, well then that would benefit them now wouldn't it? And what if it sparks a continued conversation? Who knows? 

Just a little food for thought. 

Your message however, devoid of any useful information. Why waste the time?


----------



## Vanislegrl (Jul 31, 2014)

I am interested in this subject . Am doing sublimation right now but want to figure out what will work best for coloured clothing as Sublimation is only good on white poly


----------



## Travis123 (Apr 24, 2015)

im trying to find out where can i send my images and have them put my images on screen print transfers...other than pwcustoms


----------

